# Power Phasen



## Scalon (10. Juli 2013)

Wie viele Power Phasen benötigt man für durchschnittliches Overclocking, und wofür sind diese überhaupt da?

Edit: welchen Vorteil habe ich von 8+4 Phasen im Gegensatz zu 8 Phasen?


----------



## Accipiper (10. Juli 2013)

Je mehr Phasen, desto stabiler ist normalerweise die Stromversorgung  unter besonders starker Last. Daher bringen viele Phasen beim OC und  plötzlich auftretender Last einen Vorteil.
Kommt also auch auf die CPU an (soweit ich das jetzt weis - sicher bin ich mir nicht)


----------



## locojens (10. Juli 2013)

Ich finde den Begriff Phasen als Solches nochimmer grenzwertig. Für mich sind Phasen R +S +T da heraus kommt "Drehstrom".


----------



## Gast20140625 (10. Juli 2013)

Den Unterschied zwischen 8 und 8+4 merkst du nur im Grenzbereich.


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (10. Juli 2013)

Bei mehr Phasen werden die beteiligten Bauteile für kürzere Zeit beansprucht, was in der Tendenz die Lebenszeit erhöht. Zu viele Phasen bringen aber keinen Mehrwert, sondern sorgen eher für Nachteile (Abwärme/Energieeffizienz, Signalqualität). Insofern ist die Qualität der Bauteile der bessere Ansatz zur Beurteilung der Leistungsfähigkeit. Angaben wie 8+4, 6+2 o. ä. geben an, wieviele Phasen für die Kerne und die restlichen Bestandteile der CPU (etwa RAM-Controller/IGP) zuständig sind. Bei Nennung einer dritten Zahl, etwa 8+4+3 sind normalerweise noch die Phasen für den Arbeitsspeicher gemeint. Aus Marketing-Gründen werden leider zum Teil Split-Designs für besonders hohe Anzahlen von "Phasen" herangezogen. Wieviele Phasen für normales Overclocking sinnvoll ist, zeigen IMO die Intel-Boards selbst ganz gut, weil die bisher nicht beim "Krieg der Phasen" beteiligt waren. Bei den Z77-Boards kam z. B. ein 8+2-Design zum Einsatz.


----------

